# M&M April 9th



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

ok things went well last week but there was also a lighter crowd. it looks like 2w mod is about to blow up and get real competive! so this week i am going to close registration at 11:00 and attempt to get started around 11:30/45 and get three quals in.

once i get a chance to drive a TLR22 i will get a 2w car also!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

So far I'm planning to be there with 4w SC and 4w buggy.

What are you guys running tire wise on your 4w mod buggies?


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I'll be there with 2wd and 4wd mod buggies. Hope I make it there by 11:00!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

LowBlueRanger said:


> So far I'm planning to be there with 4w SC and 4w buggy.
> 
> What are you guys running tire wise on your 4w mod buggies?


Dubble Dees are money.


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

*Transponders*

The mrt ptx transponders will work on the M&M system, correct? Do we just provide our number when we register?


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I think a few people are running those. Yes, when you sign up, just put what class and the transponder number next to it.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Big Phil said:


> Dubble Dees are money.


Thanks, I plan on making another order within the next week. I'm gonna stock up on most of the cheap parts the b44 might need and a couple sets of tires. A set of calibers and I guess I'll try double dd's.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

You wont break much at MnM, pick up spare front rear arms, spur gear, and the diffs and you're fine. Maybe a front shock shaft that should get you going.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I would think Calibers over DDs at MnM. i would do DDs at Mikes. DDs I think if you stay on the line pretty well will be fine then.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

calipers on anything except SC are not that great at MM unless the track happens to be moist. holeshots are also a good tire.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

The stockers are holeshots, they seemed to work well when I was practicing. I thought a larger pin would do better since most of the time the track is extra dusty and loose. I'll just look around the pits this weekend and see what everyone likes. Everyone will have their own choices, so I'm just gonna get 2 different sets. That will make 3 sets in my box to choose from. Maybe a set of bowties? I cant wait to run the b44, I loved the way it handled, and I got my hands on a larger pinion today so it should wake it up a little.

For SC, I run M2 calibers with about 40% tread, they will also get replaced after this weekend. The M2's have lasted through a ton of usage, which is a plus for me.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> calipers on anything except SC are not that great at MM unless the track happens to be moist. holeshots are also a good tire.


I agree the car is loose with calibers and holeshots are ok but have a little to much side bite for me. Dubble dees are awesome at m&m.. At mikes I like hole shots or BK bars.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

i'll be there

4wd buggy
2wd buggy
1/8 ebuggy


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Me and the Durangos will be there.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> You wont break much at MnM, pick up spare front rear arms, spur gear, and the diffs and you're fine. Maybe a front shock shaft that should get you going.


I don't know. Last race I chipped a diff gear tooth, and Phil broke a top plate! :bounce: Ha ha ha. I think I can make it this weekend, probably 2wd and 4wd buggy.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

How do you brake a top plate? Now, that takes skills. Not feeling bad for you Chris. I was eating diff gears like candy..lol.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

I have an idea to mix things up a bit.. see if anyone else likes this idea.. how about trying old fashioned style qualifiers - everyone on the same clock. Line up on the straight, start on the tone, see what happens. (It would also shave a little time off the raceday)


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

either that or have a countdown like they do at mikes. i will try one or both of them this weekend!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

I will be there with:

4wd
2wd
SC


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I like the rolling starts. There's a reason the heads up quals went away.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I also like the rolling starts for qualifiers, makes it seem more like you against the clock, not a race.


----------



## sfleuriet (Nov 12, 2008)

By all means, we wouldn't want it to seem like a race. Lol


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

kstoracing said:


> How do you brake a top plate? Now, that takes skills. Not feeling bad for you Chris. I was eating diff gears like candy..lol.


Easy run WFO head on in to another B44 thats also WFO..lol

100% my fault though. Sorry chris.haha


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Wha-Eva phil!! Chris, phil sent me a tweet right before it happened and said "watch this ****" LOL


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> Wha-Eva phil!! Chris, phil sent me a tweet right before it happened and said "watch this ****" LOL


LMAO!!! I got that same tweet from Phil but I just didn't put two and two together until now!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Ha ha ha. The funniest thing was right after the hit, whoever was announcing went, "Holy carp, what was that!". It sounded like a gunshot. Where I was on the stand and where Phil was and where the cars were, we never saw each other until they hit, so nobody ever lifted. There is a perfectly round dent in the front of my shock tower from one of the screws on Phil's shock tower. Too bad nobody got it on video.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

Yea phil is talanted with those tweets he can do it even when he is driving.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> Yea phil is talanted with those tweets he can do it even when he is driving.


Nah. If you spent as much time as he does upside down and stuck in the pipe, you could fire off tweets too! :dance:


----------



## wily (Oct 14, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Nah. If you spent as much time as he does upside down and stuck in the pipe, you could fire off tweets too! :dance:


Now thats funny!

Sure wish I could make it out.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

NO birthday party this weekend! I get to race! Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! 


SC
1/8 Buggy


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Nah. If you spent as much time as he does upside down and stuck in the pipe, you could fire off tweets too! :dance:


(note to self remember take chris out)

Again---)Haha


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

cjtamu said:


> Ha ha ha. The funniest thing was right after the hit, whoever was announcing went, "Holy carp, what was that!". It sounded like a gunshot. Where I was on the stand and where Phil was and where the cars were, we never saw each other until they hit, so nobody ever lifted. There is a perfectly round dent in the front of my shock tower from one of the screws on Phil's shock tower. Too bad nobody got it on video.


I think I felt the pressure wave from that crash while I was out marshaling when it happened.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> (note to self remember take chris out)
> 
> Again---)Haha


Ha ha ha. Been Phil-proofing on my car. You remember the Mach 5 don't you?


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

cjtamu said:


> Ha ha ha. Been Phil-proofing on my car. You remember the Mach 5 don't you?


Yea I feel more like racer x myself..lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big Phil said:


> Yea I feel more like racer x myself..lol


Well, we already have a Snowmonkey, so I guess he's Chim Chim. Steve can be Spridle, and Jorge gets to be be Pops. That just leaves Trixie. I'd say Cristian or Larry, but I don't think either of them has the legs for it LOL.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Chris....uhhh why are you checking out these guys legs?


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

*Transponders*

Thanks to the USPS, I won't have my new pt for the races tomorrow. Are you still allowing the use of the house transponders? I know there was some discussion of tossing them.

Thanks!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I think they still loan them out. Theres a lot of people that used them the last time I payed attention to it.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

yup still got em! spent all day fixing the track today. somebody decided to bring their own shovel sometime this week and butchered up one of the jumps????*** so i had to fix it and the rest of the track. dont forget registration will close at 11 tomorrow so we can start earlier and they only accept cash for entry fees.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I think I'm gonna run into some road work tomorrow at 225 and 610. I hopw I dont have to sit in traffic too long.


----------



## B4Maz (Aug 9, 2009)

I might not make it tomorrow. Gotta work in the morning and not sure what time i'll get out.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Had a lot of fun today at the races. Didnt break anything, so thats also a plus. The classes seem like there getting pretty competitive, which made for some good racing action. I need to get some more practice in with the b44, not to bad for only running about 2 packs of practice through it.


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

The racing was awesome today! Just wish I could catch that **** snowmonkey..lol I seen a lot of new faces today its great to see new peeps at the track. I believe the 22 is going to make the 2 wheel class blow up we had a full heat it was sweet took me back a few years I left with a big smile.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Yeah, that 22 is something. I not even sure what kind of set-up I had on it but, it handled alright. Only complaint I have is that it felt like the steering would stick occasionally.

I need to do some maintenance on the 44. I loose a lot of time in the corners it seems. But, if Losi come out with a "24" or a "42." I may have to jump ship...lol.

Fun races, ran smoothly for the most part. I finished both mains so that was a plus. Man, I think I had just as much fun with the 22 as with the 44. Friday night at Mike's next up..lol.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

everything went fairly smooth except the laptopp charging situation, that dust is wearing out my computer, anyone got a cheap laptop for sale? im happy i finished all of my races for once without much damage although in the buggy main my car was pulling to one side, later i found out i had disentegrated an outdrive bearing in the rear, made it hard to drive but still rallied from dead last up to second and ended up third, Jones and i had a good battle! in SC it was a rap TQ and win FINALLY!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

When will the results be posted? I was running late so I couldn't stay and look at the printouts.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

sometime today


----------



## HouTexs (Jul 20, 2010)

What time did everything finish up?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

6:30


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

BTW guys transponders are only allowed in novice class or first time racers only. im done with them.....


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Mantisworx said:


> BTW guys transponders are only allowed in novice class or first time racers only. im done with them.....


LOL.....Marcus sees the light now!


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Mantisworx said:


> BTW guys transponders are only allowed in novice class or first time racers only. im done with them.....


You tell 'em Marcus. Everyone needs a PTX. I only had to deal with one house PTX yesterday and fortunately, he was great about returning it after every race without being asked.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I just looked at the schedule sticky and it says the next race is May 14 at M&M. Are we taking a weekend off?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

yea, im going to try and get the track redone before the next race need some time to gather money.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

Cool. Did you ever decide on a way to raise the cash? I'll pitch in with some man hours if its on the weekend when you start tearing into it. Keep us posted on what your plans are.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Do you think we could get everyone to run a spec motor 10.5 in the 2wheel class?
I think it would make the class very competitive! Listed below are the 3 motors ROAR has defined for spec motor classes. Just a thought to make it more about driving and less about money! I know a lot of people are going to be buying motors for this class and it would be good to get this established up front if there was any interest.:question:

8.8.4.3.1 ROAR Stock motor: Only three slot Y wound stators are permitted. No delta wound
or slot less stators are allowed. Only circular (round) pure copper magnet wire
permitted. The three slotted stator must be wound with 17.5 turns of 2 strands of a
maximum diameter of 20AWG or 0.813 mm per slot. The resistance for each slot of
the stator shall be tested and a minimum resistance figure will be determined upon
submittal.
8.8.4.3.2 ROAR Super Stock motor: Only three slot Y wound stators are permitted. No delta
wound or slot less stators are allowed. Only circular (round) pure copper magnet wire
permitted. The three slotted stator must be wound with 13.5 turns of 2 strands of a
maximum diameter of 21AWG or 0.724mm and two strands of a maximum diameter
of 23AWG or 0.574mm per slot. The resistance for each slot of the stator shall be
tested and a minimum resistance figure will be determined upon submittal.
52
8.8.4.3.3 ROAR Spec 10.5 motor: Only three slot Y wound stators are permitted. No delta
wound or slot less stators are allowed. Only circular (round) pure copper magnet wire
permitted. The three slotted stator must be wound with 10.5 turns of 2 strands of a
maximum diameter of 20AWG or 0.813mm and two strands of a maximum diameter
of 22AWG or 0.643mm per slot. The resistance for each slot of the stator shall be
tested and a minimum resistance figure will be determined upon submittal.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

highley unlikely, that will cause the downfall, we just went through that drama in TC and we lost some good racers. we can argue about this til the moon turns blue, as there are good points on each side but since there is only a handfull of 2w right now and none of them run that motor so right off the bat everyone would have to go and spend 80.00 on a new motor. from what i have seen most are running a 10.5 now anyway. And we we have to have Mikes enforce the same rules. maybe if/when we start getting large numbers someone can try it but i am not going to be the one to start it off! and you have to remember that the ESC is the biggest hurdle. you can make a 10.5 faster than a 7.5 easily with a Tekin RS. so someone would have to tech every car coming off the track and look for the blinking lights specifying SPEC mode. Way too much to worry about at this time.


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Earl, what I noticed was that the class was competitive as is. Not many cars blasted away. I had an 8.5 in it and others had 10.5s. I have a 10.5 also, so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Snowmonkey (Sep 12, 2004)

At M&M motor size doesnt make a difference its to small to use all of the power a low wind motor puts out . But Earl you would know because you dont come out and race with us there. ;-)


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

Snowmonkey said:


> At M&M motor size doesnt make a difference its to small to use all of the power a low wind motor puts out . But Earl you would know because you dont come out and race with us there. ;-)


That is about to change! I ran my Losi 22 for the first time this weekend and loved it! Reminded me of the good old days.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Snowmonkey said:


> At M&M motor size doesnt make a difference its to small to use all of the power a low wind motor puts out . But Earl you would know because you dont come out and race with us there. ;-)


Ha ha ha, +1. Earl, the last race Joor was at he told me he had practiced with a boosted 10.5 at M&M and it was too much. That means motor is the least issue for us mortals LOL. I actually have a 17.5 in mine right now running a lot of boost, I think it's going to be just about perfect for that track. Thought I'd get to try it this weekend, but had to do home repairs instead. sad2sm


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

I had a blast like usual. Nothing brings a smile to my face like racing toy cars I tell ya.

I had a new racer with me, Mark. He's driven his Slash maybe 15 times total and hit the track with it! He has a lot to learn but he was able to knock out a good lap here and there. I think he's hooked.

I need to get me another car so I can race 2 classes!


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Guffinator said:


> I had a blast like usual. Nothing brings a smile to my face like racing toy cars I tell ya.
> 
> I had a new racer with me, Mark. He's driven his Slash maybe 15 times total and hit the track with it! He has a lot to learn but he was able to knock out a good lap here and there. I think he's hooked.
> 
> I need to get me another car so I can race 2 classes!


2 wheel.


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

Big Phil said:


> 2 wheel.


Looking at them at this very minute


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

What about your E-Buggy Guff?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

you mean dinosaur buggy? LOL


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

I ran a 13.5 boosted, in my Losi 22 and was pulling wheelies down the straight. It was plenty fast even though i ordered a 10.5 for it last week.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

I enjoyed myself Sat. at M&M. I think I did good in 1/8 Buggy for the first race with a brand new car. Could'nt make the mains I had to leave. My SC seemed to lack top end gotta see what's up with that.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

your SC was all over the place! top end is the least of your problems. maybe try some tires, what were you using?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Ran my 22 this past weekend. Ran a 8.5 and it was perfect. Great power, But not too much. Running Low 25's here @ Mikes. Does the Tripple perfect!


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

All this action around the 2wd's makes me want to try them out. Maybe this summer I'll build one, probably stick with ae, and get the b4.1. I knew once I got done with the b44 kit I would be planning on the next. lol I just need to get some more wheel time under my belt for now.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

I want to get in on the 2wd action too. Have to get the SC up and running first, but I think my next ride will be a 2wd buggy.


----------



## BIG DOE (Aug 25, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> your SC was all over the place! top end is the least of your problems. maybe try some tires, what were you using/
> 
> PROLINE CALIBERS


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

BIG DOE said:


> Mantisworx said:
> 
> 
> > your SC was all over the place! top end is the least of your problems. maybe try some tires, what were you using/
> ...


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Smiley said:


> Ran my 22 this past weekend. Ran a 8.5 and it was perfect. Great power, But not too much. Running Low 25's here @ Mikes. Does the Tripple perfect!


Good to know. I just picked up a 8.5 D3 for when I get a free Friday. 8.5 is going to be a handful if you come run at M&M though.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Good to know. I just picked up a 8.5 D3 for when I get a free Friday. 8.5 is going to be a handful if you come run at M&M though.


Remember, a lot depends on what speedo you are using. Most Tekin Team Drivers NEVER go under 10.5-11.5 on their buggies, even on large tracks. The boost capability is just higher with Tekin and Speed Passion Speedos, than say a Mamba, LRP or Excelorin. This is when drivers use the 8.5's- with no boost.

I have been running a 10.5 with low boost and it's fast. It can also be made MUCH faster. A 10.5 with high boost can be made to get up to around 60 MPH on a TC, so it should be more speed than you could ever control.

Joor likes the 13.5 with high boost. It is still not maxed out though, and he can still squeeze an bit extra out of it.

For most people, a 17.5 boosted would be more power than they can handle- given that you run a Tekin or SP speedo.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm running Speed Passions Cristian. I just put in a 17.5 with a lot of boost and it feels phenomenal. About like a 13 or 14 did BITD, which was what I ran just about everywhere.


----------



## CJspeed (Mar 21, 2011)

Results?


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

Im running speed passion too. Not sure if it has boost though. I like it over my MMP, seems smoother.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

The feel of the SP speedos is amazing, it's smoother than a brushed motor. Karl, which speedo? If it's the GT's, then you should be able to run the turbo software. But, it all depends on which software you install. I have the 422Stock on one (has boost and turbo), but with the 6.5 in 4wd buggy I'm running a different version (323a_m) which is a Mod software with no boost or turbo. Which software to run depends on your application. I'm probably going to switch over to the 528Stock in 2wd and try it out.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Marcus Off Road Stuff 04-10-2011

Best Heat Lap/Time for 2wd mod buggy: 
Thomas wells with 13/5:01.20

-- 2wd mod buggy - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 15 6:12.46 Thomas wells 
2 6 14 6:08.88 Jason Beam 
3 7 14 6:13.62 Karl Stovall 
4 2 14 6:22.68 Phil wilkinson 
5 8 13 6:35.77 James Oderman 
6 3 8 6:20.20 Chris Jones 
7 4 7 6:21.04 tore bjorndalen 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Jason Christie 


Best Heat Lap/Time for 4wd mod buggy: 
Thomas wells with 15/5:13.40

-- 4wd mod buggy - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 6:03.34 Thomas wells 
2 4 17 6:13.61 Chris Jones 
3 2 17 6:14.20 Marcus Williams 
4 8 17 6:19.03 Brent Collier 
5 5 16 6:06.88 eric nutt 
6 7 15 6:08.49 Karl Stovall 
7 3 13 4:42.70 Phil wilkinson 
8 6 2 0:41.93 Larry Rollias 



Best Heat Lap/Time for Short Course truck: 
Marcus Williams with 14/5:10.37

-- Short Course truck - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 6:14.17 Marcus Williams 
2 2 17 6:19.67 Chris Jones 
3 4 16 6:16.19 Guffinator 
4 5 16 6:16.95 eric nutt 
5 3 16 6:21.75 Jason Beam 
6 8 13 6:19.05 Doug Perry 
-- 7 --- DNS --- Chris Megas 
-- 6 --- DNS --- Randell Martin 




-- Short Course truck - B Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 3 12 6:05.45 Doug Perry 
2 5 11 5:53.77 mark hammond 
3 1 6 2:26.97 Bobby Landhico 
-- 2 --- DNS --- Jim Avila 
-- 4 --- DNS --- charlie hudspeth 




Best Heat Lap/Time for 1/8 E buggy: 
James Oderman with 14/5:01.80

-- 1/8 E buggy - A Main -- 
Pos Car Laps time name
1 1 17 6:11.47 James Oderman  
2 2 17 6:15.28 Mike cohen
3 4 17 6:19.34 Bobby landhico 
4 6 16 6:06.82 Brent Collier 
5 8 13 6:08.58 Doug Perry 
-- 3 --- DNS --- Randell Martin 
-- 5 --- DNS --- Jason Christie 
-- 7 --- DNS --- dylan saxton


----------



## kstoracing (Oct 30, 2008)

I think its set up for a mod motor. The boost options doesn't come up on the program card.


----------



## LowBlueRanger (Oct 12, 2008)

I didnt do as bad as I thought. The Guffinator and I were only tenths away from each other in SC. Looking forward to the next one. I really need to check out mikes one of these days and practice, maybe catch atleast 1 race a month out there. What time do they start friday nights and whats the cost?

And all this talk about adding boost, I need a hotwire so I can add some to my 7.5, it still seems a little slow even with the 20t pinion. Its only getting to 130*, thats the coolest I've ever had a brushless motor run.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Don't wait for the next one, come race at Vertigo this weekend!

And if ur motor is running that cool after a race, then you can go up a tooth or two to get some more power .


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

kstoracing said:


> I think its set up for a mod motor. The boost options doesn't come up on the program card.


The LED program card or the LCD program box? I don't think you can program boost functions with the LED card, but not 100% sure. With the box, when you connect it tells you what software version you're running, don't know if it does that with the card or not. I have one at the house, just never used it.


----------

